# Rugers in movies...



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

Revolvers, rifles, autoloaders, anything. Where have you seen Rugers used in movies?

I've seen them in two:

American History X - the gun Derek uses to stop the three black guys stealing his truck is a P89 or 90, probably the former.

The Siege - The gun Samir uses in the climactic scene at the bath house is a Ruger; the grip looks very like an 89 or 90 but some shots of the front made it look more like a compact. EDIT: Probably a P94 or P944; the grip is very 89/90-ish but the frame extends to the front of the muzzle.

I didn't see any Rugers used in The Boondock Saints when I watched it last weekend, but the scene where they kit themselves out for the hit on the Russian mob boss has so many guns on the wall there's probably a Ruger in there somewhere.

Any other's you've noticed, maybe in more recent movies?


----------



## cncguns (Dec 15, 2007)

Not that I noticed...

The was an episode of CSI that had a GP100...


----------



## .45holemakeinvisiablsoul (Jan 6, 2008)

Arnold uses a P-90 in True Lies, in the bathroom shootout. He also has it on the cover of the dvd/video.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

"Once upon a time in Mexico"


----------



## .45holemakeinvisiablsoul (Jan 6, 2008)

Inside Man, Clive uses a GP-100? .357 maybe a sp-101, can't tell for sure.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 8, 2008)

*A Question*

Since the topic is guns in movies, howabout guns in tv? I am new to pistols so please forgive my ignorance.

I love the tv show CHUCK. Casey (Adam Baldwin) has a small black pistol that makes a unique clinking sound after every shot. Anyone ever see the pistol in question? Any ideas as to what it is???

brokenimage


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Where are ya'll seeing these picture shows?

Most of the shows I've seen were made before Rugers were being made.

Bob Wright


----------



## Fredericianer (Feb 11, 2008)

Have you all forgotten the A-Team?

Hannibal would be disappointed....


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

Yep the A-Team used Mini-14s but apparently the barrels were slightly bent because they couldn't hit a thing.

The Brave One has Jody Foster buying an illegal Ruger pistol and its specifically mentioned as a Ruger.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

The on in "The Brave One" looked an awful lot like a Kahr. I'll have to check it again now.

Zhur


----------



## 69Roadrunner (Nov 17, 2007)

Angelina Jolie as Laura Croft in the Tomb Raider series. Hard to focus on the Ruger pistols she carries.


----------



## zippo9 (Aug 20, 2007)

69Roadrunner said:


> Angelina Jolie as Laura Croft in the Tomb Raider series. Hard to focus on the Ruger pistols she carries.


Pistols? She's got pistols? Huh!


----------



## DGreenplate (Jan 7, 2008)

Jodie Foster uses a Kahr K9 in the brave one and the fella that sells it to her tells her that that is what it is.


----------



## VelValCo (May 5, 2007)

i just watched an eposide of the sapranos that had a Ruger MKII


----------



## Sandworm (Apr 29, 2008)

And the movie where the assassin shoot the fat lady, through the wall, in her thigh. Whereas she start screaming.
He walks into the next room, she's yelling; 'A BIG BUG BIT ME!!'
And he has to kill her too, since she is so loud.
Accidentally making an alarm go off when he does that. And so on and so on.
It was a Ruger MkII, bull barrel, if i remember correctly.

Just Hilarious! :smt082

Oh, and the name of the movie is 'Mulholland Drive'...

...And hello, by the way! My first post in this forum! :mrgreen:


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

Harley-Davidson and the Marlboro Man, Harley has a modified Super Blackhawk, chambered in .454 Casull


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Mini 14*

I saw a Mini 14 in a Chuck Norris movie, I think it was Lone Wolf McQuade. When they are assaulting David Carridine's Mexico hideout, the Deputy Chuck called "Kid" was using a Mini 14, and using it well I might add.


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

David Carridine had the coolest sweater in that movie. You would have to be total bada$% to wear something that.

There may have been a Mini-14at the end of a Nick Nolte movie called "Extreme Prejudice". However, there may have been one of every type of gun in that movie.


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

Bishop746 said:


> The Brave One has Jody Foster buying an illegal Ruger pistol and its specifically mentioned as a Ruger.


it was definitely a kahr....


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Caught just a glimpse of some movie while flipping.. Bruce Willis, playing a hitman.. "The Whole Nine Yards" I think or maybe the sequel... Anyway, he was playing around with what appears to be a P90 I was fairly sure.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

I was running a search and stumbled on the COOLEST website ever:

http://www.imfdb.org/index.php?title=Main_Page


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

kenn said:


> I was running a search and stumbled on the COOLEST website ever:
> 
> http://www.imfdb.org/index.php?title=Main_Page


Cool! Thanks for sharing!

-Jeff-


----------



## RugerFan2522 (Apr 16, 2008)

Bishop746 said:


> Yep the A-Team used Mini-14s but apparently the barrels were slightly bent because they couldn't hit a thing.
> 
> The Brave One has Jody Foster buying an illegal Ruger pistol and its specifically mentioned as a Ruger.


No its a Kahr the guy said "Kahr" So im assuming hes right.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

Didn't Miles Logan (jewel thief) in Blue Streak get a large frame Ruger Revolver from the drug kingpin to use to prove "he's not a cop"?


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

I think we can add another Ruger sighting. I think there was a Ruger Mini-14 in the begining of the new Batman film "Dark Knight". Hard to tell because the guy was in the shadows.


----------



## big rob (Mar 31, 2008)

69Roadrunner said:


> Angelina Jolie as Laura Croft in the Tomb Raider series. Hard to focus on the Ruger pistols she carries.


I belive she carries h&k usp not rugers.


----------



## tboone (Jan 25, 2008)

The silenced Mk II in Collateral anyone? Fantastic movie, and his response under the gun to those thugs in the alley was top notch (besides killing them after they were out of the fight; but hey, he's an assassin lol)


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

69Roadrunner said:


> Angelina Jolie as Laura Croft in the Tomb Raider series. Hard to focus on the Ruger pistols she carries.


Those were HK USP Match's, which went into high demand shortly after the movies, then had HK discontinue them, which means each NIB gets about 2K each now...


----------



## Flashbang (Sep 11, 2006)

Mini 14 in HARD RAIN!!


----------



## mrbunky (Oct 23, 2008)

great sight .very addictive:smt1099


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Geoff said:


> Since the topic is guns in movies, howabout guns in tv? I am new to pistols so please forgive my ignorance.
> 
> I love the tv show CHUCK. Casey (Adam Baldwin) has a small black pistol that makes a unique clinking sound after every shot. Anyone ever see the pistol in question? Any ideas as to what it is???
> 
> brokenimage


It the episode that I saw Baldwin was using a Sig 228, but I really could not be sure.


----------



## tmayn14 (Aug 5, 2008)

that is an awesome website, i just about got carried away browsing several movies.


----------

